# Here is Houston



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Took the camera out yesterday to try out a new lens as well as an older one to see how they stacked up.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty nice shots. Good work.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool picts , thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for the kind words!


----------

